# Evil is Undead!



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Found this on pinkbike:
Evil will come with a new DH bike, called Undead and damn that looks good. Hopefully they get everything sorted out...


































https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Exclusi...Look-2011.html


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm reading the article right now, and I'm having a hard time actually reading it, I just keep looking at the beautiful bike! It looks downright amazing, I just hope this thing actually happens and it becomes available to the masses.

Oh, and I'm loving the details; the bumpers, the integrated and removable fender, the shuttle guard and downtube guard, and the integrated headset!:thumbsup:

And, it sucks that some people were screwed out of warranties, but it's pretty awesome of Evil that they will be issuing brand new Undeads to those people still waiting for a warrantied revolt. I would be pissed if I had to wait that long, but one these shiny rigs would turn my frown upside down.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Hahahah, I was just uploading these pics to my photobucket to start this thread. You beat me to it. It looks amazing. I want one. They said this one was too light! Damn, what does that mean? 35-37lbs?


----------



## mr. welcorn (May 14, 2006)

That is a gorgeous bike! I loved the look of the old revolts and this one looks even better. What I'm really interested in is if the CF is going to carry over to their rumored trail bike offerings that never really came to fruition. The geometry numbers on their proto looked spot on, but then it seemed like the bike just disappeared from the face of the planet.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

mr. welcorn said:


> That is a gorgeous bike! I loved the look of the old revolts and this one looks even better. What I'm really interested in is if the CF is going to carry over to their rumored trail bike offerings that never really came to fruition. The geometry numbers on their proto looked spot on, but then it seemed like the bike just disappeared from the face of the planet.


From what I understand, the reason that bike (the sect) never made it into production, was the terrible production factory they were using; the same reason all those revolts were crooked and all that other terrible crap. In the article, Evil says "This will be the first of many full suspension carbon offerings over the coming months, it replaces the recent Revolt and has been renamed the Undead for obvious reasons...". So I am going to assume the Sect or something close to it, is coming, and in carbon.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice, another sick looking carbon DH bike! Rumor has it that all the people who've been waiting for ages on replacement parts for the cracked or broken Revolts will just be getting one of these instead.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Interesting, does anyone know exactly _who_ was building Evil's frame?

I always thought it was Pacific, they build a few other brands (Banshee, Saracen, Diamondback) and never had much trouble building a ncie frame, so maybe not.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ahhh...the dreaded single pivot


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks great. Props to Kevin for coming clean with all their problems. I wish them luck.



Fix the Spade said:


> I always thought it was Pacific, they build a few other brands (Banshee, Saracen, Diamondback) and never had much trouble building a ncie frame, so maybe not.


It was Pacific.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ahhh...the dreaded single pivot


AHAH that was funny Bob. Its pretty crazy the amount of adjustment that can be acheived with it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

some crazy looking linkage. but very cool bike!

ps: its funny how with a carbon bike in the dh forum everyones like sick! but in the am forum everyones like ahhh, not sure it will hold up.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ahhh...the dreaded single pivot


PFT... You're still hating.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

So is that guy posing next to it undead as well? It's tough to tell.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> Interesting, does anyone know exactly _who_ was building Evil's frame?
> 
> I always thought it was Pacific, they build a few other brands (Banshee, Saracen, Diamondback) and never had much trouble building a ncie frame, so maybe not.


Yeah, pretty interesting that those other companies have such solid frames built in the same factory. Wonder if it has anything to do with engineering, or the lack of it.... regardless, good luck to Evil with this bike - looks sharp.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

I like it's looks, it does make me nervous though with the fact that it is CF. I wish they would still offer an aluminum frame set and sell it at a lower price. I know I would be ok with the weight difference.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> I always thought it was Pacific, they build a few other brands (Banshee, Saracen, Diamondback) and never had much trouble building a ncie frame, so maybe not.


Can't comment for Saracen or Dianmondback but Banshee has had its fair share of issues with Pacific, the Legend was released something like 10 months later than it should have been cause Pacific couldn't get their act togethor...


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I always loved the linkage of the revolt. The fact that the shock would compress from both sides and the center of gravity was so low really made me want one. Too bad they were never reliable. Hopefully that changes.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

IrSc said:


> I like it's looks, it does make me nervous though with the fact that it is CF.


lol
Are you afraid it would take the last piece of bacon, teach your dog bad habits and sneak around with your gf?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

waiters gonna wait.


----------

